# Advise Please



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Our family Pet Cat is heavily pregnant, she escaped from our house on the 6th of May while she were in heat unfortunately, we had done so well to keep her in and then my 4yr old had opend the front foor and off she went, she were gone until the Sunday 9th. First time out of the house we didnt think she would make it back. Anyway to cut a long story short and after trauling site after site about cat pregnancy and labour signs i figured i would sign up and ask, i know this forum is for sensible breeding and i appreciate that but i need a little help. I have recently rang the vet as Mits has had some green mucus discharge, first occuring on thursday, exactly 9 weeks after her escape and again yesterday (saturday) but nothing since, could someone elaborate as to what that is please, as the vet said it was nothing to worry about and a neighbour who breeds cats said the same and that labour would be coming on shortly but she isnt even nesting yet, all she does is follow me around a lot. The kittens are all fine or at least what we can feel and see are still moving a lot so i know they are safe at least. Does anyone have any ideas however rough of an estimate it is how long it could possibly before she does go in to labour.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forums! 

I would say, judging by the dates - if your girl escaped on the 6th May, her kittens are due now (today / tomorrow if she fell pregnant on the 6th / 7th). The discharge is more than likely to be a "show" and labour can start anything up to 48 hours after. The show is usually a stringy mucus similar to egg white in consistency and can be slightly tinged with colour. Bright green could be a sign of infection though, especially if it's more of a discharge and is smelly. If this is the case, get her to the vets pronto. Some girls choose a spot for birthing a week or weeks in advance and only return to the spot when labour is imminent - some girls aren't as fussy and are happy to do as my girl did and try to deliver whilst sitting on your lap! Many girls become very clingy as labour approaches and she'll be looking for reassurance. Most cats cope brilliantly with the labour and birth, but she'll feel more comfortable if you're with her. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


Do you have a birthing kit ready? There's a sticky on the top of the breeding forum detailing the bits and bobs that could be useful.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply, the mucus was a greeny colour but as u described in consistancy and it was stringy, it didnt have any odour at all though, is this a good sign? 
We have a nesting box ready for her with blankets in as we read online that the kittens can get their claws stuck in towels but we have clean old soft towels at the ready incase we have to help in anyway. I also put aside some baby nail scissors which i sterilised using a steam unit. The waterproof sheets pets at home advised us to get also so we got some bed liners from pampers rather than the puppy pads thay spoke about as we figured they would be better. 
She is very restless today, keeps pausing while walking but we cant see any contractions or anything. And the waterbottles we have as well as the vets number incase (fingers crossed)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Glad it didnt smell otherwise Id be saying go to the vets! Sounds like it could be soon, what type of cat is she? How old? Just to add if she had been spayed at 5/6months you wouldnt have needed to worry...rant over! 

Glad you have everything oprganised, you may also want to buy some cimi-cat milk & bottles in case you need to hand rear or help mum feed them, also let mum do the cords if you can and help her eat the placenta (lol not you! her!  ) I normally hold it up for her, helps her to bond with the kittens & helps milk be produced. break the sacks if they arent doing it and if they are wheezing get the gunk out of their mouth and rub their tums head down bum up to stimulate them


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Her mum is a bsh but the dad was a local tom from what we could gather, we had her vet checked for diseases and infections when we got her and got the all clear other than a few fleas which she were treated for. So unfortunately she is a moggy and we dont know what she has mated with although a beautiful ginger ragdoll type cross i think he is keeps hanging around. I know we should have her spayed and i feel like an idiot for not doing so, i feel bad that she is in this situation.. I just wish i had locked the door as i usually do  my son likes to try escaping.. She is one now and way too young to be having her own babies. She is booked in for spaying at the end of september (Vet said to wait until the kittens are not dependant on her anymore??) I just want to make sure this never happens again and that she is ok while birthing and looking after her kittens. Thank you for your advice regarding the milk and bottles will get those in tomorrow.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

He sounds like a long haired moggy, cant think what colours they will be! head to foggy from the heat! Im thinking they will all be short hair unless she has long hair in her somewhere! Yeah she can be spayed at about 8-9weeks after the birth, make sure she dosnt get out or she will get in kitten right away again!!! lock her up lol!!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

She had long hair when she were a kitten but that was just kitten fur i think as she is short haired now, we recently rescued a male kitten from a cattery(due for neutering also in september when he 6mnths) a few days before she escaped which is probably another reason why she wanted to get out as well as being in heat. We had done so well to keep her in before, she was coming in to heat every 3 weeks or so since she was 4mnths old. Can i ask what the avarage litter size is for 1st time queens? Someone did say between 3 and 5. She seems really big but the kittens also feel big too.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Is that your website hun? I have just been having a nosey, beautiful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

You cant really say a average size really, from 1-8!! Depends on so many things really, I dont thnink anything is average!

He can be neutered earlier than that, its a real easy ops for boys one snip and they are playing 5hours later! 

Yes thats my website!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Can they? The cattery said 6mnths but i will be ringing the vet for him doing sooner get it over and done with then he not out spreading his seed. When is it safe for him to enjoy the outside world and will he find his way home if we let him out ( After neutering) 

Lovely site hun and very Beautiful Kitties


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my boys were done at 5, in america they do them before leaving for new homes & some people over here do early neutering to, I think 5-6months is fine for boys is so quick aswell. Its the girls I hate doing as they wear a collar after and they cant walk about, looks so sad!  Think they might do new things now but mine still do collars!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you hun, will phone the vets tomorrow and see if we can book him in for the end of the month  

One of my neighbours just had one of their queens spayed and she had to have one of collar things on (or lampshade as they called it) poor thing 

Thank you for all your advice, hopefully i will be able to let you know soon how everything went with Mittens (MitsMits) as we call her and her babies, fingers crossed her maternal instinct will kick in, i am a bit worried as anyone would be that it wont but i imagine all will be well. :scared:
Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive had to step in on all of my births to help ou, just make sure you read up on everything that can go wrong to be in the no!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Her waters have gone and she is frantically looking around to make sure we are near her, we think her contractions have also started but a damn radiator pipe has broken and is currently being fixed by someone she doesnt know and i am worried she will stop them..


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

confine her and her nesting box to one room, and just sit with her for a while to reassure her that alls okay ... GOOD LUCK X


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you, my partner has taken her to our room, alothough not an ideal place but at least she is getting some peace.. I am excited but worried all at the same time. And feel so guilty for not locking the door right at this moment


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds like everything is moving as expected.

Remember

Some advice for newbie grandparents!

1 - count your placentas
2 - pushing for more than 1 hour and its off to the vets 
3 - dont CUT the chords, squeeze and pinch between freshly cleaned nails (hands not hammer) to crush and break the chord, cutting leaves kitten bleeding heavily!
4 - lots of fresh towels to clean up and revive a weak newborn
5 - vets emergency number on hand
6 - RELAX!!!!!!!
7 - breach birth is NORMAL!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

We can't really tell as to whether her contractions have started or not. How long after waters breaking can it be before her contractions start? Sorry to ask dumb questions.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank You all so much for the advice, Mittens delivered 4 Kittens this afternoon but i am almost positive there is one more at least but she is resting at the minute and not pushing anymore. 
The kittens are 1 white with tortie patterns, 2 black with tortie patterns and flashes, 1 black & white with a tiny flash of ginger on one of the back paws.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

4 girls then!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

I think 3 are girls hun, the little black & white's bits look different but i am certainly no expert.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

if its black, white and ginger its a tortie and so must be a girl 

you can VERY VERY rarely get tortie males, but they are geneticly abnormal and rarer than hens teeth.


Any combination of black & red (blue & cream, lilac & cream) are torties, with or without white.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> if its black, white and ginger its a tortie and so must be a girl
> 
> you can VERY VERY rarely get tortie males, but they are geneticly abnormal and rarer than hens teeth.
> 
> Any combination of black & red (blue & cream, lilac & cream) are torties, with or without white.


I agree they are extremely rare but my old neighbour had a male tortie and white kitten  she never realised they were so rare until i told her!


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Feisty said:


> Thank You all so much for the advice, Mittens delivered 4 Kittens this afternoon but i am almost positive there is one more at least but she is resting at the minute and not pushing anymore.
> The kittens are 1 white with tortie patterns, 2 black with tortie patterns and flashes, 1 black & white with a tiny flash of ginger on one of the back paws.


Congratulations on your little ones, hope Mittens is ok, keep an eye on her tho if you think there are more to come, oh and pics when you can:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xxx


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> if its black, white and ginger its a tortie and so must be a girl
> 
> you can VERY VERY rarely get tortie males, but they are geneticly abnormal and rarer than hens teeth.
> 
> Any combination of black & red (blue & cream, lilac & cream) are torties, with or without white.


Hi hun, was me who was wrong lol the "Black & White" is actually grey (Blue?) and white and what i thought was ginger was still a little blood stupid me, sorry. The others are most deffinately tortie though.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Momo12 said:


> Congratulations on your little ones, hope Mittens is ok, keep an eye on her tho if you think there are more to come, oh and pics when you can:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Mo xxx


Hi Momo12

Thank you  Mittens is doing fine, although very tired.
We are not sure now if there is or not, however she keeps lifting her hind leg up as if to go clean just as she did while in labour before, i thought at first that i could feel another one but my partner doesnt think he can, we are going to keep a close eye on her overnight and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Oh ok thats cool keep us posted:thumbup:


Mo xx


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

I will add pics soon, billyboysmammy could you take a look when i add them please and tell me diffinitively what he/she is please? I just noticed the mixtures of torties that u added to the bottom of that message. x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lol i can certainly give it a go for you!


as for males/female with your non tortie we would need some pretty excellent photos of the nether regions, and even then its not always easy to tell especially by photo. The sex fairy can visit in a week or so just to confuse things! Ive sexed hundreds of kittens, and still the sex fairy comes and gets me every now and again!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Some pictures of Mittens and Kitties and one of the little unknown altho he certainly looks male lol



















I only just noticed his cord is still very long, as we have tried not to handle them too much so as not to stress mittens out, is it safe to leave it as is?


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

oops sorry about the size lol

Cosmic deciding he wants in on the cuddles ( we removed him after taking the pics although mittens seemed ok with him there, is it safe?)


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Feisty said:


> Some pictures of Mittens and Kitties and one of the little unknown altho he certainly looks male lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 x tortie and whites (or as some people prefer calico's)
1 x black & white - i'm afraid he isnt a blue  pretty sure male but photo sexing is unreliable lol!

oh and leave the chord, it will drop off in a couple of days anyway. You will only need to trim it if it gets in the way or continually tangled/caught in the blanket.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I would keep the other cat out for a min of 3 weeks personally (especially a male), the last thing you need is to stress mum out and although she seemed fine this time its just not worth the risk.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks hun, yes the little black & whites colour is more prominant now. He looked kind of dark grey yesterday.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

he has been removed hun, and mum and kitties are seperate from him, and all the hustle and bustle of our household.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Excellent news

oh and just so you know....

it looks like dad to at least 3 (but could be all 4) of them was a red (aka ginger!). He was also probably a ginger and white due to some of the kittens being so high white.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

There is a big Red & White named marmalade who for the last few days has not left our drive. He is owned by an old lady down the road. 
There has also been a black and white Tom at the bottom of our garden since she escaped he is there every couple of days but not seen him for a few weeks. Thank you for your knowledge hun


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

well i am betting that marmalade is dad to all 4! A red sire and black mother will produce tortie girls and black males (all with or without white). 

The black and white male could be the father to the black and white boy, but not the girls. Its certainly possible for a litter to have more than one father, but in this litter its more than likely that marmalade is the daddy! 

Whatever you do, do not let mum out again until she has been speyed!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

She is going nowhere hun believe me, Mittens is well and truely grounded. I also make a point of double checking the door is locked now too


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Lovely pics hun so gorgeous, I know I prob say that about every new litter, but they are all gorgeous. Have you weighed them at all, they all look quite big to me, unless its just the way camera has caught them, but looking nice healthy bundles and thats the main thing. Well done Mittens:thumbup:

Mo xx


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> Ive sexed hundreds of kittens, and still the sex fairy comes and gets me every now and again!


roflol ... so have I. And my success rate is so abysmal that I just dont sex kittens anymore. I think "guessing averages" would have about the same rate of accuracy as I have with sexing kittens, lol. I am so so so bad at it.

FEISTY.... your bundles are looking *delightful*! And mum (Mittens?) is a doll too. Big hugs to you all. Thanks for the pics... just what I needed to bring a biggg smile to my face!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Momo12 said:


> Lovely pics hun so gorgeous, I know I prob say that about every new litter, but they are all gorgeous. Have you weighed them at all, they all look quite big to me, unless its just the way camera has caught them, but looking nice healthy bundles and thats the main thing. Well done Mittens:thumbup:


I was thinking that too... or it could just be that I am only used to rescue mothers (and by definition not the most healthy or with much meat on their bones). Mind you, I am NOT moaning... nothing makes me happier than chubby little kittens.:lol:

Speaking of which.... how are yours doing momof12???


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Tje said:


> I was thinking that too... or it could just be that I am only used to rescue mothers (and by definition not the most healthy or with much meat on their bones). Mind you, I am NOT moaning... nothing makes me happier than chubby little kittens.:lol:
> 
> Speaking of which.... how are yours doing momof12???


Hey Tje,
They are doing wonderfully thanks, have become total terrorists now, well thats what I say cos they terrorise me all the time, but don't get me wrong I love it, I did post some 4 week pics of them maybe you missed the thread will put some more up soon they will be 6 weeks next sunday, where did that go, like little grown ups now bless them, weaning going quite well but still love their feeds from mum, so yeh all good so far:thumbup::thumbup:

Mo xx


----------

